# PTO adapter problem



## ROBINHOODJONES (Mar 5, 2018)

Hello all the tractor enthusiasts, owners, engineers, mechanics, and other knowledge holders out there! I am on a quest for a simpler solution to an annoying problem.
First off, the problem is with the PTO adapter/coupler that's on a Koyker KB 60 backhoe, that's attached to a Farmpro 2425 tractor. (nuff said there)
Now, with that, (please hold giggles, laughter, and expletives) it's not my tractor, but a friends, and the PTO adapter that goes between the pump & shaft keeps coming off. The first one sheared the "key" completely off. So he ordered a new one, and we found a slightly longer key to replace the short one it came with. We put it on, and it lasted considerably longer, but this one too came off. 
Is this a manufacturing malfunction or are we missing something? I would attach a picture but it's currently @ a machinists who's attempting to remove the set screw and drill bit that is in the set screw that are stuck in the set screw hole. (A whole 'nother issue) 
Here's the closest pic I could come up with. (it's #12.) and it's a 6 spline, 1 3/8th X 3/4 hole, single set screw, and it has a spring loaded button to lock it to the pto shaft. Sorry to be so long winded, but this is perplexing and I'm hoping to find a permanent fix
Thanks


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

If the pump wobbles in the slightest when the PTO drive coupler is attached it will never hold. 

If you have wobble in the completed assembly, check the PTO itself to be sure it is running true. This is done with a dial gauge. You Tube has some good videos on checking runout.

Also check the pump shaft.

If it is wobbling, and you intend to live with the wobble, buy or build a flexible drive adapter and then secure the pump to a bracket.

The flexible adapter is usually called a "flex coupler assembly," and most ag and tractor dealers carry them.


----------



## ROBINHOODJONES (Mar 5, 2018)

RC Wells said:


> If the pump wobbles in the slightest when the PTO drive coupler is attached it will never hold.
> 
> If you have wobble in the completed assembly, check the PTO itself to be sure it is running true. This is done with a dial gauge. You Tube has some good videos on checking runout.
> 
> ...



Well that's fairly simple. My husband just mentioned a chain assembly that will keep the thing from "walking off" too. The original pump has no mounting hardware other than the two posts with rubber on them that's supposed to keep the thing from wobbling...... Thanks for the input!!


----------

